# 'Suzies Stuff' - masses of free patterns



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnx for link - some interesting patterns & ideas


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you!!! Definitely a link to save.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

She gives a pattern for a CONDO KNIT SCARF -- don't know about the rest of you KPers out there, but I have condo needles in my needle bag - they are about 30 years old and yet brand new - never been used. Well - I can see I have a great chance to use them on this pattern. Will do so asap - maybe as a Christmas gift for my dd's mil. Great idea!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

MiamiKnitter said:


> She gives a pattern for a CONDO KNIT SCARF -- don't know about the rest of you KPers out there, but I have condo needles in my needle bag - they are about 30 years old and yet brand new - never been used. Well - I can see I have a great chance to use them on this pattern. Will do so asap - maybe as a Christmas gift for my dd's mil. Great idea!


Link to Condo Knit Scarf

http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/2006/12/condo-knit-scarf.html


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! I especially like the pattern for the Christmas Penny Wreath.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link, beats buying patterns.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for this link. Will definitely bookmark. Going to make the baby shell sweater and hat.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great link!!!! Just love those little Christmas Stockings,,, if I start now I may finish a few,,, SMILE Thanks so much for sharing this link of a very talented artist,,,


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, thanks!


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will have to go through it when I have a lot of time. What I did see was great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

didough said:


> http://suzies-yarnie-stuff.blogspot.co.uk/


Thanks, I've bookmarked this.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...love her patterns.


----------



## troy55 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much, I had no idea you had so many patterns!!
I am saving this link for sure!!


----------

